
Creating a Lightsaber with Polymer - Everlag
https://developers.google.com/web/showcase/case-study/lightsaber
======
whoopdedo
I can't be the only person who's had just about enough of these cross-
promotions. We get it. There's a new movie. I almost feel like not watching it
out of protest for how over saturated the advertising has been.

~~~
isolate
It's not a movie, it's a marketing event.

------
krebby
Fun app, but it's like they chose all the buzzwordy tech from two years ago
that frontend devs no longer use. Bower? Jade? Gulp? CoffeeScript? Polymer?

And for what? The mobile page is just a single button with an accelerometer
listener and websockets / webrtc glue, it shouldn't need any of those. The
desktop page is mostly Three.js for loading and rendering the textures, and
also the communication with the phone. What advantage does Polymer have over
just writing normal ThreeJS and some vanilla js?

~~~
th0br0
What do devs use instead then? React/(ES6|TS)/jspm/System.js?

~~~
krebby
Not necessarily. It's just funny that they're bragging about choosing these
particular technologies when they've all fallen out of favor in the last year
and a half or so. Odd to see in a tech demo writeup like this.

My point (downvotes aside) is that Polymer (or any UI library -- react,
angular, whatever) is overkill for this type of application. Without digging
too deep into their source, it seems like it could've been done easier and
cleaner in vanilla JS and ThreeJS.

------
osxrand
How does this site stop the tap on the top of the screen / title bar of safari
from scrolling up to the top? Rather irritating.

